
Juicero says you can mail your $700 juicers back for a refund - empressplay
https://www.businessinsider.com.au/juicero-offers-refund-for-squeezing-juice-packets-2017-4?r=US&IR=T
======
gnicholas
But if they only send juice packets to people who have purchased the hardware,
will they still sell you packets after you return the hardware?

~~~
georgiaj
I don't see why they would. Presumably they're offering refunds to mitigate
bad press, but continuing to sell juice packets to customers who refund the
hardware is tantamount to a direct admission that the hardware is useless.

~~~
Cypher
They could just stop making the hardware and sell juice...

